# WLR [SVN Inventory/construction]



## inlondon20 (Feb 4, 2014)

Is it just me, or did availability completely disappear for WLR for every single month till September?   I was about to book something for March and then noticed every single day is showing completely unavailable.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 4, 2014)

I see nothing in the SVN online inventory - could be a glitch.


----------



## inlondon20 (Feb 6, 2014)

It's not a glitch.  Apparently, WLR is going through an exterior evaluation period that would "negatively affect my stay".  So they aren't accepting any new reservations until September.

Has this ever happened before?


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 6, 2014)

What is an exterior evaluation period? Sound like corporate double speak...


----------



## inlondon20 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have no idea. Seems sketchier than an owners update - which I enjoyed my first one last week. I have PTSD now.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 6, 2014)

MommaBear said:


> What is an exterior evaluation period? Sound like corporate double speak...



They ripped the blue tile off a year ago when they painted it beige. 

Perhaps the paint is not holding up well to the sand blasting from the ocean and beach and they need to scaffold and evaluate how the fascia is holding up. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2014)

I've never seen this happen at a Starwood resort before - I'm suspicious...  Knowing the problems with construction in Mexico, it might be something serious.


----------



## cubigbird (Feb 6, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I've never seen this happen at a Starwood resort before - I'm suspicious...  Knowing the problems with construction in Mexico, it might be something serious.



As in they are planning on completely closing the resort temporarily???  You'd think they'd post a resort advisory in MSC like they did when they renovated the pools at WKV.  

I wonder where the money would come from.....a huge assessment?  None of this was outlined in the MF planned project budget area.   

On Starwood's main site it stated "Resort maintenance until October 31, 2014"


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 6, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I've never seen this happen at a Starwood resort before - I'm suspicious...  Knowing the problems with construction in Mexico, it might be something serious.



There are no dates available on the hotel web site until mid August. There is no explanation there either, nor was there one when I did a web search.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh dear, I have a SVN reservation there for March and hopefully they won't be canceling on us.


----------



## grgs (Feb 6, 2014)

This is on the Starwood Lagunamar website:

_Resort Maintenance Until October 31, 2014

Until October 31, 2014, there is an ongoing renovation project to enhance the villa interiors and the exterior walkways. During this time, all resort amenities and activities will remain available. The work is being completed one building at a time and guests will be housed in unaffected buildings. Please contact the resort for further information._
http://www.starwoodhotels.com/westin/property/overview/announcements.html?propertyID=5646

This is on the SVN page:
_
Resort Advisory
Important information that may affect your stay

The Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort has a villa interior infrastructure project and an exterior walkway project continuing through late October 2014. All resort amenities and activities will remain open and unaffected by the project activity. _
https://www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/the-westin-lagunamar-ocean-resort/announcements/

I have a June reservation--hopefully, all will be fine.


----------



## Markus (Feb 8, 2014)

*Westin Lagunamar inventory*

Spoke to Starwood and they said it was a reservation system problem that should be fixed in a few days.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 8, 2014)

Markus said:


> Spoke to Starwood and they said it was a reservation system problem that should be fixed in a few days.



That conflicts with everything else that has been posted.  Did you call reservations on the phone, and speak to a low-level Rep?  They make a lot of mistakes, and are not able to provide an authoritative response.


----------



## inlondon20 (Feb 8, 2014)

I called twice. And both reps read a script they were provided this week to anyone inquiring about making a reservation. I don't think it's a glitch.


----------



## Markus (Feb 8, 2014)

Actually the person I spoke to was in corporate sales in Florida. This does not mean that what I am getting is not the corporate line.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 8, 2014)

Markus said:


> Actually the person I spoke to was in corporate sales in Florida.



In that case, it is definitely a LIE!


----------



## cubigbird (Feb 8, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I've never seen this happen at a Starwood resort before - I'm suspicious...  Knowing the problems with construction in Mexico, it might be something serious.



If they are doing renovations and "resort amenities and activities remain available" then why would there be ZERO availability in both SVN and SPG.  A "glitch" wouldn't last that long.  It doesn't add up.   Why would they COMPLETELY close a resort  - generating no revenue.  I agree - Seems suspicious and I hope to not see a nice special assessment suprise.  I own at WLR but later weeks and didn't see any notation in my MF statement about any special projects in 2014, other than the usual budgeting now for future repairs - elevators, roof etc.  You usually see something in the owners MF statements regarding major projects - ie WKV and the pools.  That was mentioned in my MF statement......


----------



## Markus (Feb 9, 2014)

*Lagunamar inventory*

Heard that the work going on is significant. They have blacked out all reservations until September. Existing reservations are being consolidated into a part of the resort so that the work can be done where required. They are removing and replacing the facade of the building.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 9, 2014)

We don't like it when the workers are hanging in front of your window - especially on the 6th floor!


----------



## cubigbird (Feb 9, 2014)

Markus said:


> Heard that the work going on is significant. They have blacked out all reservations until September. Existing reservations are being consolidated into a part of the resort so that the work can be done where required. They are removing and replacing the facade of the building.



Does anyone have any idea for the real reason for this work?? 

So I am wondering if they are changing colors again and how much will it cost for those of us that own there.  I hope they are not going back to that awful looking purple it was originally.   I was there in December and even did an owners update and no word about any major work, nor was there any mention in the resort update section of my maintenance fee statement for 2014.  I'm sure the scheme is to do the work now and bill us.....


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 9, 2014)

It makes no sense to shut down the resort for a paint job - this must be a structural problem.  Mexico has a problem with shoddy construction.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 9, 2014)

It would be nice to have some facts regarding this issue. Perhaps someone who visits soon can ask around...


Sent from my iPad


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 9, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> It makes no sense to shut down the resort for a paint job - this must be a structural problem.  Mexico has a problem with shoddy construction.



They are not shutting the resort down, just a building at a time taking 10% out of room capacity. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 9, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> They are not shutting the resort down, just a building at a time taking 10% out of room capacity.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk



Where does it say a building at a time?  If this is true, why can't you make a resv. for the next 6 mos.  That is not a building at a time....


----------



## cubigbird (Feb 9, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Where does it say a building at a time?  If this is true, why can't you make a resv. for the next 6 mos.  That is not a building at a time....



I agree, the math of that doesn't work.  If they are "shutting 1 building at a time" why are they completely closing off reservations rather limiting them??    Hopefully a tugger who is vacationing there can get some info from the GM or other staff.  It seems to be really "hush hush."


----------



## grgs (Feb 9, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Where does it say a building at a time?  If this is true, why can't you make a resv. for the next 6 mos.  That is not a building at a time....



From the Starwood Lagunamar website:

_Resort Maintenance Until October 31, 2014

Until October 31, 2014, there is an ongoing renovation project to enhance the villa interiors and the exterior walkways. During this time, all resort amenities and activities will remain available. *The work is being completed one building at a time *and guests will be housed in unaffected buildings. Please contact the resort for further information._
http://www.starwoodhotels.com/westin...ropertyID=5646

As far as limiting reservations for the next six months, it may be that they already have many of the units reserved, and don't want to book more.  



Ken555 said:


> It would be nice to have some facts regarding this issue. Perhaps someone who visits soon can ask around...



Yes, if anyone is going to be there before sptung goes in March, please let us know what the story is.

Glorian


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Glorian - I missed that.

I still think that zero reservations available for 6 mos. doesn't add up at a resort like WLR which usually has lots of availability.  It will be interesting to find out what's really going on - if we do.


----------



## mauigirl1989 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello All, I called on Friday morning and attempted to change a reservation for January 2015 and the representative I spoke with told me that until further notice they were unable to add, change or make any new reservations at the Westin Lagunamar. She quoted the reasons already discussed in this thread. I am going to call again tomorrow and attempt to make a change to my existing reservation and see if I receive the same response.


----------



## cubigbird (Feb 13, 2014)

mauigirl1989 said:


> Hello All, I called on Friday morning and attempted to change a reservation for January 2015 and the representative I spoke with told me that until further notice they were unable to add, change or make any new reservations at the Westin Lagunamar. She quoted the reasons already discussed in this thread. I am going to call again tomorrow and attempt to make a change to my existing reservation and see if I receive the same response.



Did anyone get any new info on this???


----------



## gdstuart (Feb 14, 2014)

cubigbird said:


> Did anyone get any new info on this???


Yes, I just spent four delightful days there on an SPG promo and spoke with Andy Kottke, the sales manager, prior to my checkout.  Of course, he knows nothing of the details, but said that whatever the issue is, it will be resolved by this coming Monday, Feb. 17.   It does have to do with construction...whether to do "the whole job" at once or phase it one building at a time.  I spoke with three other mgmt reps in the office prior to Andy, and all were unable/unwilling to divulge what the issue is.  So try the res system this Tuesday and see if you get any results.


----------



## cubigbird (Feb 14, 2014)

I wouldn't ask the sales manager or other sales reps.  That's such a sales weasel response!!!  

I'd ask some non-sales staff as they may provide better information.


----------



## inlondon20 (Feb 14, 2014)

I spoke to someone today at Interval International. She's not a customer support rep - but actually a liason between II and SVN. (She called me because of an odd glitch with my II account that was on its 5th week of not working). She told me that it's a major issue that was totally unexpected and that will be repaired by the end of August. She explained that this has happened unexpectedly in the past with other ocean front properties.


----------



## cubigbird (Feb 14, 2014)

......but what is it??  The problem seems to be hush hush.   Some structural issue??  I'm sure with it being unexpected us owners at WLR may see a nice MF special assessment later in the year??  What are others' experiences on "special repairs" and seeing special assessments as a result???.... Or is that what reserves are for???


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 15, 2014)

inlondon20 said:


> I spoke to someone today at Interval International. She's not a customer support rep - but actually a liason between II and SVN. (She called me because of an odd glitch with my II account that was on its 5th week of not working). She told me that it's a major issue that was totally unexpected and that will be repaired by the end of August. She explained that this has happened unexpectedly in the past with other ocean front properties.



Should I be afraid that the building will collapse when we are there in March?


----------



## mauigirl1989 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello - I called Starwood this week and was able to make changes to our January 2015 reservation..they said there were only restrictions on reservations thru September 2014. Hard to know what is really going on.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 15, 2014)

mauigirl1989 said:


> Hello - I called Marriott this week and was able to make changes to our January 2015 reservation..they said there were only restrictions on reservations thru September 2014. Hard to know what is really going on.



I'm glad Marriott know what is going on. Can they tell Starwood. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird (Feb 22, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> I'm glad Marriott know what is going on. Can they tell Starwood.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk



How's the construction coming along???


----------



## cubigbird (Mar 9, 2014)

*WLR Construction/building fixes*

Does anyone know anything new in the WLR construction/building fixes and more details as to why it is ongoing???


----------



## inlondon20 (Mar 9, 2014)

Just know it's unexpected and supposed to be done by September 1. I find it strange that someone on this board hasn't been there and interrogated someone. Or seen an obvious sign of what's going on. Seems like it'd be apparent considering they completely shut off reservations.


----------



## inlondon20 (Mar 10, 2014)

Just noticed SVN has opened reservations back up.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 11, 2014)

inlondon20 said:


> Just know it's unexpected and supposed to be done by September 1. I find it strange that someone on this board hasn't been there and interrogated someone. Or seen an obvious sign of what's going on. Seems like it'd be apparent considering they completely shut off reservations.



Someone did, See post 30
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1589522&postcount=30
they were not particularly forthcoming with the info other than a comment that they had blocked reservations while they worked out the remediation timeline and if it was to be done building by building or horseshoe by horseshoe or some other strategy.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 11, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> Someone did, they were not particularly forthcoming with the info other than a comment that they had blocked reservations while they worked out the remediation timeline and if it was to be done building by building or horseshoe by horseshoe or some other strategy.




But, remediation of what, exactly? This entire mess is likely to be swept under the rug, so to speak, and SVN will simply move on without regard for disseminating the details. Someone should hold them accountable for telling their owners exactly what is happening. Chalk this up to another reason why I won't own in Mexico...added to the cold pool temp it's enough reason to go elsewhere!


Sent from my iPad


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 11, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> But, remediation of what, exactly?



We'll probably never know, but in my extremely limited experience (keeping in mind that I learned this from watching "Love it or List it" on HGTV), the 2 most common things that need to be remediated are asbestos and mold.  

I'm going to go out on a limb and assume that they didn't use asbestos when they built WLR.  That leaves mold.  Add in the comment that this has happened at other OF locations bolsters my WAG.  Water = shade = mold.  I'm going to further opine that this is why they re-painted the facade so soon after opening.  They probably tried to solve the problem but just painting over it, but realized it was a bigger issue when it returned with a vengeance. So now they have to remediate it, then re-paint with a mold-resistant paint. 

There you have it!  Who needs an official answer when you can just make up an answer?


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 11, 2014)

LisaRex said:


> There you have it!  Who needs an official answer when you can just make up an answer?




Gotta luv it. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 11, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> But, remediation of what, exactly? This entire mess is likely to be swept under the rug, so to speak, and SVN will simply move on without regard for disseminating the details. Someone should hold them accountable for telling their owners exactly what is happening. Chalk this up to another reason why I won't own in Mexico...added to the cold pool temp it's enough reason to go elsewhere!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Maybe someone lost an arm in their apartment door and they are finally doing something about the ability for those heavy front doors to slam with alarming velocity and force.  200lbs of me has had to pull hard to keep one open whil my 2 yr old walked through it.


----------



## Saaz124 (Mar 13, 2014)

LisaRex said:


> We'll probably never know, but in my extremely limited experience (keeping in mind that I learned this from watching "Love it or List it" on HGTV), the 2 most common things that need to be remediated are asbestos and mold.
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb and assume that they didn't use asbestos when they built WLR.  That leaves mold.  Add in the comment that this has happened at other OF locations bolsters my WAG.  Water = shade = mold.  I'm going to further opine that this is why they re-painted the facade so soon after opening.  They probably tried to solve the problem but just painting over it, but realized it was a bigger issue when it returned with a vengeance. So now they have to remediate it, then re-paint with a mold-resistant paint.
> 
> There you have it!  Who needs an official answer when you can just make up an answer?



I would hope the asbestos wouldn't be used for a fairly new building, even in Mexico.  Lost my father because of that crap 5 years ago.  I'm sure building codes in Mexico are probably lest than adequate, but are they actually still using it there?


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 14, 2014)

Just because the building code is less than adequate it does not mean that the construction is built to code.  Code is a minimum standard and if corporate considered that to be inadequate for the location of the development they could choose for the architects to write the building spec at say NY Steel HiRise specs or something.

That is where you get consultant engineering firms involved in your construction project.


----------



## djdavid79 (Mar 18, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> Maybe someone lost an arm in their apartment door and they are finally doing something about the ability for those heavy front doors to slam with alarming velocity and force.  200lbs of me has had to pull hard to keep one open whil my 2 yr old walked through it.



My brother almost lost a finger. He still doesn't have feeling in part of it. AND I think something more serious did happen. There has been an attorney that has been trying to contact me about something similar, but more serious, that happened to his client. When the pressure changes in those rooms (like opening the main door) those patio doors shut hard and fast, with no regard to what is in their way.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 24, 2014)

I am here this week and there is nothing out of ordinary that indicates what the problem was.  Our unit again has some maintenance issues but fortunately was fixed after a second report.  We found out that the new pool is not an infinity pool, which is a poor decision by Starwood, in my opinion.  We have an amazing view on a high floor, again.  The pool temperature was waaay too warm for swimming.

Hacienda Sisal (restaurant) is still fantastic.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 24, 2014)

^The zero entry to the pool is nice though


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 24, 2014)

No need zero entry for old folks like me.

Anyway, Wifi does not work on my Windows 7 laptop (DHCP / DNS resolution issue), other devices on Window 8 and IPad connected w/o issue.  The hardwired LAN is not working on any devices.  Called front desk who said "we don't fix any network wiring issues in the room" and forwarded me to their 3rd party technical support who implied that the hardwired network does not work (we are in the new section) and acknowledged that their DNS has issues with Windows 7 on WIfi.  Huh?  Maybe this is the last time that we are here.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 24, 2014)

sptung said:


> No need zero entry for old folks like me.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Wifi does not work on my Windows 7 laptop (DHCP / DNS resolution issue), other devices on Window 8 and IPad connected w/o issue.  The hardwired LAN is not working on any devices.  Called front desk who said "we don't fix any network wiring issues in the room" and forwarded me to their 3rd party technical support who implied that the hardwired network does not work (we are in the new section) and acknowledged that their DNS has issues with Windows 7 on WIfi.  Huh?  Maybe this is the last time that we are here.




If you obtain a dhcp address successfully just assign your own dns - 8.8.8.8, for instance. But, it sounds like support just isn't at the level we require from SVN, and that's a problem.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 26, 2014)

I want to provide an update to my internet problem.  After being transferred to 3rd party "technical support" for 3 days, who each time acknowledged there was an issue with Windows 7 connection to the internet and to try again in "a couple of hours time" as they were trying to resolve the issue, I called front desk again today who again tried to pass me on to their "technical support".  I asked to speak with a manager who said "no one else had a problem despite my relaying to her that their 3rd party vendor had acknowledged the issue and said they could not resolve the problem.  She finally agreed to contact their IT manager who was on site.  4 hours later, I got a call back that their IT folks came on site to fix the problem and to check if the problem was resolved.  I was out and about but when I came back, the problem was resolved.  My guess is the fix was as simple as rebooting the router.  

I also went to the owners' update today, as much as I am over bought (own too much already), I was very tempted to buy an every other year Ocean Side week.  Fortunately left and cleared my head and did not buy.


----------



## cubigbird (Mar 27, 2014)

Did you get any word on the reason for the construction/resort maintenance that has closed off a large amount reservations??


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 27, 2014)

I did not ask.  What I can tell you though is that there was no QC done on the new building that I am in.  None of the exhaust fans in the bathroom (there are several in each bathroom) is hooked up to any switch.  We validated that with different rooms in the building.  Also, the Ethernet outlet is non-functioning and I am also suspecting that it is another thing in the building where there is no wiring in the wall that goes back to the network.  To me these are superficial construction issues that are obvious to the guests.  We do not know what we cannot see which makes it worrisome.


----------



## cubigbird (May 28, 2014)

sptung said:


> I did not ask.  What I can tell you though is that there was no QC done on the new building that I am in.  None of the exhaust fans in the bathroom (there are several in each bathroom) is hooked up to any switch.  We validated that with different rooms in the building.  Also, the Ethernet outlet is non-functioning and I am also suspecting that it is another thing in the building where there is no wiring in the wall that goes back to the network.  To me these are superficial construction issues that are obvious to the guests.  We do not know what we cannot see which makes it worrisome.



Did anyone ever find out what this "major construction" was??  There was speculation all over the place and it seems now the reservation has opened up again.  It was hush hush for the longest time.........and still is.


----------



## SMHarman (May 29, 2014)

The hotel website has note about it. 

http://m.starwoodhotels.com/westin/property/overview/announcements.html?propertyID=5646#conditions

ATTENTION
Resort Maintenance Until October 31, 2014
Until*October 31, 2014,*there is an ongoing*renovation project to*enhance the*villa interiors and the exterior walkways. During this time, all resort amenities and activities will remain available.*The work is being completed one building at a time and*guests will be housed in unaffected buildings. Please contact the resort for further information.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird (May 29, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> The hotel website has note about it.
> 
> http://m.starwoodhotels.com/westin/property/overview/announcements.html?propertyID=5646#conditions
> 
> ...



That's so general and doesn't tell us much IMO.


----------



## Bob808 (May 29, 2014)

I was at WLR 5/18-25.  The newer phase appeared to have a dozen or so units undergoing work but the resort was humming with activity.  The new Spa is now fully operational and a very nice experience.  I was in unit 11 on the fifth floor and had no complaints with the internet.


----------

